# Manual steering "lube" question



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a '65 GTO and just recently decided to do something about the steering. It was very sloppy and you needed Popeye size arms to turn the wheel. It made the car hard to drive in town with the 4-speed and manual brakes. I replaced all worn out suspension parts and still no good. I narrowed it down to a badly worn/ mis-adjusted manual steering box. I removed it and completely rebuilt it and now the box is much tighter, smoother, and takes very little effort to turn input shaft. Here is my problem, what lube goes in there? :confused I have done an internet search and came up with many different answers. Many say it was just grease from the factory. There is a factory part # for the special lube but it has been discontinued long ago. My box has never come apart and the lube (what little was in there) was like gear oil but only thicker, like STP, and was brown in color. What do you guys use? I know that gear oil just drips out of the seals. If it is grease then what type? And if so how do you pack it in there (there is a lot of little cavities in the steering box)? Any input would be great.....


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

I have rebuilt about a dozen manual boxes and have just used wheel bearing grease with no problems you can pump it down in the lower areas using a gun and fill it up pretty good , not much heat on the box as a wheel bearing , and much less pressure . Will not have any leaking issues either .


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The thin, non-fiberous synthetic grease would be good...the red or blue stuff. Probably wouldn't use the old high fiber light brown grease that's like peanut butter with mozzerella in it....


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

I use the red high pressure bearing grease for this.Works great when cold or hot as it stays consistent....... JB.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mmmmmmmm......peanut butter and mozarella......


----------

